# Wow! New Pup



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello All! Attached is a picture of Afton[/color]. We have been waiting for over two months and he is finally here! I can't believe how sweet he is! Last night, I was thinking of renaming him Sir Fuss-a-Lot, then got wise and covered the crate. I slept on the couch next to the crate and all was good. Not a long term solution, but living in the moment right now  Hubby is convinced that having barely moved our third child out of our bed, the crate is the way to go - also upstairs bedroom means travel time in the night... We'll see...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sir Fuss-a-lot is hilarious... 

Welcome 



At two years old we already nicknamed ours Hump-er-dink  (he is intact)


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations, he is absolutely gorgeous!!
My Liesel (now nearly 5 months - the time has flown!) has many nicknames, including 'Peezul', (rhymes with Liesel... she was pretty quick to housetrain but still had a few random accidents, including one on my laptop which broke it), 'Wrinkle' (back when she was still super wrinkly) and 'Gangle'... now that she's all tall and gangly!
Looking forward to hearing your updates, hope he's settling in well!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes you'll have a zillion nicknames in no time. Dozer has dozie wozie, dj ba droolio, doaster with the moster, bubbie, etc. penny is penny wenny, pee pee girl, bucking bronco. You get it. 

Congrats and please enjoy the tiny beast bec he'll be big before you know it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happyhappyhappy, welcome to the forums! Afton is just adorable... and your human puppy is, too!! ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We'll.....isn't he just a while bundle of cuteness! Keep the pics coming.....


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Happyhappyhappy!! Your boy is sooo sweet looking and handsome! Congrats! I can't wait to see more pics and hear more about Sir-Fuss-a-lot!! <3

and Claire!!! Omg!! Liesel is five months already??!!! Wow, it feels like just yesterday we were all posting your welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I know NeverGiveUpRAC, I can hardly believe it myself! I just posted a few recent pics of her here, in case you didn't see - http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7341.msg56268/topicseen.html#new - you don't realise how much they've grown until you look at photos from a few weeks ago... wow!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

sir fuss-a-lot is an awesome name! Who could have thought it, he looks so contented in the pic, surely he's not capable of all that squeaking and whining.... 

We have a ton of ridiculous names for our dog hercules (not that his real name's any better!)
If he's in a demanding mood we call him 'squeaking hydrocarbon' (don't even ask!!) or 'creature-face.'


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sir Fuss-a-Lot (aka Afton) was "Snug-a-wuggle" last night! We both slept like angels! 

Quick update:
1. My little fella 'stalked' a tennis ball today, making not a single tap on the slippery wood floor At 9 weeks? That instinct is very strong! 

2. I am suddenly a new mom, concerned about those 'outsiders' (2 bad boy labs across the way). They barked constantly when they saw us and Afton's fur stood on end. He bolted for the back door.

3. The new family motto: "Off leash, baby!" To think that I once thought I could outrun a puppy: I ran a decent first marathon this year after all: But this kid is fast.

4. To snuggle is to sleep; to sleep, perchance to dream! The crate is already Afton's go-to spot for a cozy rest or to gather up a toy. I will use it when I must leave him alone, but it just does't seem to be needed when we are home (other than as he prefers).

5. Tray of equine pellets has been such a great thing for potty training!!

Best!! LB


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

We had planned to use the crate at night. But, in the bed, our sweet Afton just snoozes blissfully!! Thank God we are blessed with 3 children who love him, too! We are all vying for cuddle time!

I am thinking that maybe we are just blessed, but this little guy is a very pleasant and calm boy (as long as we give him his outdoor time, otherwise he is restless, just like everyone else under my roof)!!

Afton stirs in the bed or makes a sweet whimper if he needs to go out. If he is at my ear, we don't have any problem. I just taxi him downstairs in my arms and out we go.

If he is with one of my boys, he may not wake them up, so I stay up later and let him out near 11, then he is out again at 4:30 (with hubby), back to bed, then out again at 6:00 (with me). 

By the way, our fence is not in yet, so "out" means putting on a coat, shoes, leash, and an unwilling Vizsla snuggling into me as I carry him across the patio and grass, to the 'spot' under the pines. But, he goes, gets his treat, and leads me right to the door to go back in. Maybe he really HAD to go and maybe he didn't, but I sleep better!

Disclaimer: 2 of my kids were rough sleepers. The youngest is 3 and still is comforted at least once per night. We were sort of in the groove when Afton came into our lives!


----------

